# Mac Pro Student Kit



## sugaxbayb (Aug 27, 2006)

So I got my card & now I want to purchase the student kit. Problem is, it says I can order online or through the phone but online it isnt showing up?!?!? This is really frustrating me because I dont exactly know how to do it over the phone. Anybody order this?! Is it a voice automated thing or do you talk to a person?! Im so confused with this. I have to have it!!!!!


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 27, 2006)

You will talk to a person when you call M·A·C Pro and order.


----------



## Ambonee (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sugaxbayb* 
_So I got my card & now I want to purchase the student kit. Problem is, it says I can order online or through the phone but online it isnt showing up?!?!? This is really frustrating me because I dont exactly know how to do it over the phone. Anybody order this?! Is it a voice automated thing or do you talk to a person?! Im so confused with this. I have to have it!!!!!_

 
Just curious, did you use your middle name when applying? When I received my card I couldn't get onto the website either, then I noticed my middle name was on my card (as well as my last name) and tried signing in with my middle (space) last name and it worked. So instead of it saying my first on the top line then my last name on the second line it goes first name on first line middle and last name on second line. I probably over explained that one but yeah my lst name is wrong in the system, thought I'd share just in case yours was the same =)


----------



## sugaxbayb (Aug 28, 2006)

there is no middle name on my card, I can sign in, I just cant order the kit but somebody from MAC emailed me back & told me you can only order through the phone number.


----------



## katie_070405 (Aug 29, 2006)

Do you have a pro card or a student card???


----------



## Thumper (Sep 6, 2006)

The kit is available to purchase for MAC PRO Student members only(pink and white card).

If you have a blue and white PRO card you cannot purchase the kit.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 6, 2006)

well like somebody else mentioned in here
even if your just a pro 
you can purchase everything in the pro student kit at the exact same price as a pro student you would just have to order everything seperately.

and also they usually formulate each kit differently depending on which school you go to.


----------

